# PowerMill 8 Five Axis Training Course



## ضياء رمضان محمد (17 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

اقدم لكم رابط تحميل هذا الملف القيم بصيغة pdf 

http://www.mediafire.com/?0payv05xgq2nonm


----------



## zamalkawi (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي
فتحت الملف، ويبدو أنه بالفعل جيد جدا


----------



## haythemvip (19 يوليو 2011)

عايزين نسخة من البرنامج بالكراك لو سمحت
www.falcon-v.com


----------

